# Warning to all



## tdyoung58 (Feb 23, 2002)

I had started this topic before Jim's death. I sent Hank a e-mail about maybe deleting it in light of all the recent events, guess he decided not to . . . . LAME


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry, I never got your email... all previous posted messages have been deleted.


----------



## tdyoung58 (Feb 23, 2002)

kewl, thanks


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Message to Hank*

Hank; there will probably be a resurgence of interest in obtaining a copy of Big Jim's Black Book. If you were selling the book, it would be a good way of gathering donations to help out with his funeral. Just an idea. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The book can be purchased directly from the publisher or through major book sellers (Barns & Noble, Borders, etc.) There is a link to the publisher on HobbyShopper or just use http://www.trafford.com/4dcgi/view-item?item=1170

BTW, I donated and got an email back that Jamie has collected enough to cover funeral expenses... I basically donated a years worth of "profit" from the book.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Good going!*

That was nice of you, Hank. Ernie P.


----------



## billmac53 (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks hank, people like you and me who help others in these times, is what sets all of us apart from the rest.. 

god bless you

bill mcaneney


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm not really here to toot my horn.... I normally do things like this privately and without saying much. But I also know there have been a few comments about me not saying much about Jim's death so I figured I'd just post that I did donate to help out Jamie with the expenses. Once I heard about it I kept myself informated and did what I could to help. It was the least I could do and what any sensible person would have done... I don't personally don't need stroke my ego and "boast" about stepping up... I tend to keep a low profile and just go about doing my thing. Personally, I feel it really is no one else's business but you know how some people tend to think the worse


----------

